# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  HKL hakee metronkuljettajia

## tlajunen

Linkki hakuun:

https://www.erekryhelsinki.fi/JobsDe...sp?AD_ID=49737

Iltapäivälehden uutisointia aiheesta:

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/tyoelama/a...282066113.html

----------

